# Tanfoglio...



## Taurus9Mil (Jun 9, 2008)

Looking at The "EAA Witness P Compact" for a CCW... Its a Tanfoglio Product (Italy) also known as the "Force Pro F". Anyone have any *First hand Experience* with this handgun? I have read alot of opinions from ppl that "hear this or hear that"... Im looking for actual shooters/owners of the pistol. Thanks for your input! :smt023

Pistol Of Topic...


----------



## swampfox1975 (Jun 2, 2008)

I have one in 9mm. I really like the feel and acurracy of this gun. I just did my ccw class and had 48 shot's in a 4.5 in group. Two were flyers, high and left. This is a reliable weapon, I do suggest polishing the feed ramp. The recoil is light compared to other similar weapons I have shot. They are basically a clone of beretta 92, cz75, and the eaa witness as you stated.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

I have and carry a Witness P Compact .45acp. I find it to be a fine carry piece. I did have to modify the grip by adding thin Mahogany inserts (which I carefully made) to fill out the grip to fit my hand. It shoots well and Ive not had any malfunctions except that I had to polish the feed ramp to correct a failure to feed problem. Other than that, all's well. These guns are of the same design as the CZ75, Baby Eagle, AR24, and the Sphinx among others. Slides and barrels will interchange with other Witness guns in order to change calibers, and available from EAA for around $220. The frames are the same.


----------



## Taurus9Mil (Jun 9, 2008)

That is good to hear from both of you! The more i talk to actual owners of these pistols, the more i want one! I will probably get it in a 9mm, cheaper ammo and a bit lighter as well. Do you know the best asking price for a new one? And lastly... how should i polish a feed ramp as to not mar anything around it. It sounds like a tedious and carful project...


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

Taurus9Mil said:


> That is good to hear from both of you! The more i talk to actual owners of these pistols, the more i want one! I will probably get it in a 9mm, cheaper ammo and a bit lighter as well. Do you know the best asking price for a new one? And lastly... how should i polish a feed ramp as to not mar anything around it. It sounds like a tedious and carful project...


The safest way to polish a feed ramp is to first dissassemble the gun and use some emory cloth or super fine sand paper and rub the ramp in the direction of bullet travel until you get a smooth finish. It may not be necessary to completely remove all of the tool marks, just smooth out the ramp. the faster way is to use a dremel tool and a polishing wheel and compound, still going in the direction of bullet travel.
Feeding problems can also be caused by mag springs or followers, but I haven't heard of any problems except in the older .40 cal mag followers, and they corrected that in the newer models. 
Regardless of which caliber you get, you can always up-grade by buying a barrel and slide assembly in a different caliber, Available from EAA for around $230.:smt023


----------



## Taurus9Mil (Jun 9, 2008)

Don357 said:


> The safest way to polish a feed ramp is...


Thanks Don, that sounds easy enough, I have a dremel as well so it shouldn't be difficult if i need to smooth it out.

Now i need to go find a good price on one... Anyone have any thoughts on the prices and customer service at ImpactGuns.Com? They advertize a lifetime warranty...? What does it actually cover? I dont know if i should buy one from a local dealer here or buy on line and have it shipped to an FFL... I recently Found a Witness P Compact for $335 on line.

Finally, can you haggle a price at a Gun Store?

:smt1099


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

I've seen NIB Witness' going for around the $400 mark, give or take. Not much over if any. It depends on which model you're looking at.

Normally a gun store won't haggle on a new gun, but try the old, "How much do you want?" then, " How much will you take?" routine. Forget haggling at the "Big Box" stores, The clerks don't have the stroke. At the smaller Mom and Pop stores, or pawn shops, you stand a better chance, especially on used guns. I have only bought 3 guns new out of the 15 I've paid for.


----------



## Taurus9Mil (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for the advice Don, its much apreciated!!!


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Taurus9Mil said:


> That is good to hear from both of you! The more i talk to actual owners of these pistols, the more i want one! I will probably get it in a 9mm, cheaper ammo and a bit lighter as well. Do you know the best asking price for a new one? And lastly... how should i polish a feed ramp as to not mar anything around it. It sounds like a tedious and carful project...


I have the .45 ACP version, then I bought the 9mm conversion kit. Get to practice with cheaper ammo with the same gun I carry loaded with .45. Accurate gun in both the 9 and .45. Use it in my league shoot.


----------



## Taurus9Mil (Jun 9, 2008)

NICE!!! This will be my next pistol! I talked to the gun shop i bought my last pistol from and he said he could get the Wit P Comp. 9mm for 375 + tax! Not bad! I have seen them cheaper on line, but after shipping and transfer fees, its about the same. The gun shop i frequent is a mom/pop kind of place and he has already hooked me up with some good deals on ammo, etc... think id rather give him my business and build a repor with him... maybe he will hook me up with a good deal on the SIG AR I was drooling over today at his shop!!!


----------

